# Jb weld as an insulator



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone have info or opinion about the use of JB weld on electric motors or car alternators? The JB web site simply states that it works as an insulator. A couple of electronics chats I looked at is a mix of OK and not recommended. I read the epoxy has about 15% iron shavings by weight so it seems to me it would have a certain amount of conductivity. But then it also seems that there would be enough epoxy to coat the metal particles. Would it be negligible at 12 volts and become more critical as voltage goes up?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

There are plenty of epoxies better suited for use as an insulator than JB weld. Any epoxy with a conductive filler would be a bad idea to use around high voltage or rotating magnetic fields.

What is your application exactly?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I do not have a project using JB weld at this time. I am just trying to gather information that might help me in back up my comment on another car form that is basically what you just wrote dougingraham. There are other epoxies better suited as insulators. The guy is using JB in the rebuild of a 70amp car alternator and I suggested it might not be a good idea.


----------

